# 2006 Tricross headset info....



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

*Specialized " mindset " headset question....*

I purchased a 2006 tricross frame and I have a headset related question...Specialized spec'ed a proprietary "mindset" headset. I believe its a internal headset, it is not a standard intergrated campy style H.S. 
I purchased the frame used frame it came with the race and a cup in a bag as someone tried to take the headset apart,it also looks to be missing a few ball bearings.
Question, can I pop this headset out with a park rt-1 tool and replace it with an aftermarket FSA or cane creek headset. If so does someone know the inside dia. and model of headset need if I want to replace the stock unit....Also, does anyone know what size ball bearings for the mindset, they look to be 1/8"....
I called Specialized and were no help...
Thx ....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Page 6 of the attached link has the specs for your Tricross headset (third from the bottom).
http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf

You could make note of them and contact FSA or CC if you decided against another Specialized, but all things considered, I'd replace (not repair) that headset.


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> Page 6 of the attached link has the specs for your Tricross headset (third from the bottom).
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...-and-older-Road-Frame-Compatibility-Guide.pdf
> 
> You could make note of them and contact FSA or CC if you decided against another Specialized, but all things considered, I'd replace (not repair) that headset.


Thx for the response but I'd like to replace the mindset with a conventional I.S. headset but I need to find out the correct procedure


----------

